# Orion’s Soap



## pkraoji (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello 

anyone know about Orion’s Soap???


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 3, 2017)

Never heard of it. Do you have a link to it?


----------



## Kamahido (Jul 3, 2017)

Never heard of it. Can we get some more information please?


----------



## Kamahido (Jul 3, 2017)

Ah yes, Sir Soapy. His posts keep getting take down by the Moderators on reddit as they are so uninformative and just plain wrong at times. Here is a link (not sure why it hasn't been taken down by the mods yet) of another of his articles.

https://www.reddit.com/r/soapmaking/comments/6icmbr/learn_more_about_organic_soap_and_which/


----------



## pkraoji (Jul 3, 2017)

But it have useful info for beginners. I try it......


----------



## Dahila (Jul 3, 2017)

yeah especially measurement in tbsp or4 drops,  Do not use this info pkraoji, you need to use good sources, Read the stickies on this forum and you will get truly amazing knowledge just reading it


----------



## earlene (Jul 4, 2017)

There is a soap company that produces liquid soaps called Orion Soap.  Link to a listing for their soaps, but that is not Melt & Pour (this thread is in the MP section.)   Other than that, I do not know of  'Orion's Soap'.  I know of Orion's Belt and Orion Nebula, so perhaps Orion's soap might be representative of those terrestrial bodies.


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 4, 2017)

earlene said:


> Other than that, I do not know of  'Orion's Soap'.  I know of Orion's Belt and Orion Nebula, so perhaps Orion's soap might be representative of those terrestrial bodies.



There was a post with a link that has since been deleted. It had helpful instructions like "heat till hot and melted" or "use this if you're new but this if you've done it before"


----------



## artemis (Jul 6, 2017)

From my vast experience reading Sherlock Holmes mysteries, I have come to the conclusion that pkraoji is actually Sir Soapy himself!


----------



## shoresoap (Jul 15, 2017)

Perhaps Galaxy soap? I made some freehand and they turned out pretty yet they don't sell. Probably not the right audience yet.


----------

